# TT TLC



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well after a couple of years of being really bad to my TT and giving it to the guys round the corner to wash every few weeks, I decided it was time it had a little treat... So below are the results of two days' paint enhancement by Excel Auto Enhancements in Stoke Mandeville.

To say I'm chuffed with the results would be a massive understatement! I've used my Megs polisher on it a several times but I've never seen it quite this swirl-free! Hard to believe it's nearly 16yrs old!! 

Before:










After:
































































8)

Can't recommend Excel enough - really knows his paint and a pleasure to deal with too.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice job on the paintwork NaughTTy 8) - mine could do with a good clean up
when the weather gets a bit better. Where about in S Mandeville are the guys?
Not too far from them myself in Kimble. Would it be cheeky to ask what they
charge, or do they have a web site so that I could enquire. 
Great job - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks miTTzee - have to say, I'm over the moon with it! I had almost given up hope of it ever looking good again. Fallen in love with it all over again 

They're based near the junior school on Lower Road. Probably best to enquire about cost yourself as it really depends on what you want done. They were also talking about a TTOC discount but haven't told me yet if they've come to a decision on that.

They're on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/excelautoenhancements/ and their website is part of their sister company Excel Dents who've worked with the TTOC at a couple of their EvenTTs - http://www.exceldents.co.uk

Let them know you're a TTOC member and see if they give you discount :wink:


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cracking job. Looks great. Your right to be happy with it.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info naughTTy - they are just a stones throw from me,
so will be giving them a bell soon. Nice one on the TTOC discount, hope
they will be able to give something decent off to get more customers in.
Looking at the work they did on your car, then don't think they will have
much trouble attracting new clients.
Anyway thanks again - really good job on your TT. Look out for me as I
have the same colour car as you, only black wheels. Not as shiny as yours though. :lol:

Cu again - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

NaughTTy said:


> Well after a couple of years of being really bad to my TT and giving it to the guys round the corner to wash every few weeks, I decided it was time it had a little treat... So below are the results of two days' paint enhancement by Excel Auto Enhancements in Stoke Mandeville.
> 
> To say I'm chuffed with the results would be a massive understatement! I've used my Megs polisher on it a several times but I've never seen it quite this swirl-free! Hard to believe it's nearly 16yrs old.
> 
> Can't recommend Excel enough - really knows his paint and a pleasure to deal with too.


Kinell... What a cracking job! Beautiful car mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

miTTzee said:


> Thanks for the info naughTTy - they are just a stones throw from me,
> so will be giving them a bell soon. Nice one on the TTOC discount, hope
> they will be able to give something decent off to get more customers in.
> Looking at the work they did on your car, then don't think they will have
> ...


I'll keep an eye out. Actually went through Kimble a couple of times yesterday, but in a Focus. Some to the guys yesterday and they said they're going to put some figures together this weekend. Mine may be going back in to sort the hazy headlights - they really stand out now the paint looks so good!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dreams1966 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Well after a couple of years of being really bad to my TT and giving it to the guys round the corner to wash every few weeks, I decided it was time it had a little treat... So below are the results of two days' paint enhancement by Excel Auto Enhancements in Stoke Mandeville.
> ...


Cheers! Not bad for sweet 16!


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

nice one naughTTy - like you my headlights are awful,  so will beat a path
down to the lads when funds have been replenished. :roll: 
The discount from them sounds promising. 8) 
Will look out for you when you pass the ranch. :lol: 
All the best for now, don't know how you are going to keep
the TT clean in this weather, but good luck.
miTTzee


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks awesome. Just got to keep it looking that way


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bradders911 said:


> Looks awesome. Just got to keep it looking that way


Just need a couple of hours of decent weather to give it a wash... but failing so far - it's only had one wash since I had it done and it desperately needs a bath now


----------

